# My new horse (a rescue)



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

She'll look good once she gets a little meat on her. She almost looks like a Saddlebred or Saddlebred cross...


----------



## Lunachick (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah, after a few months she'll be looking a lot better. 
God knows what she is. most horses here tend to be a mix of irish draft, thoroughbred, connemara, and maybe different types of warmblood. but you never know really


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Shes looking much better already!!! Shes cute!!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Awwh! She's the cutest!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Looks like such a sweetheart! So great that she got a second chance with someone who can love & care for her.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

awe she's very pretty!


----------



## MajesticSpirit (Jul 17, 2010)

She has beautiful expressive eyes.
Thank goodness there are wonderful people out there, like you, who give horses like this a great home!


----------



## Lunachick (Feb 10, 2010)

She does have lovely eyes. Its like her iris is smaller than a lot of horses so you can usually see a bit of white. 

I'm really glad she does not seem to have any problems with people, she is so laid back and quiet, and stands still for everything, even getting washed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Snowkicker (Dec 23, 2009)

Sounds like you both lucked out finding each other! I'm glad you gave her a chance. She looks very sweet.


----------



## Lunachick (Feb 10, 2010)

A photo from last week. She has looads of energy now, galloping about the field and bucking, she's like a new horse  Her coat is also beginning to get a nice shine on it.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

what a kind, thankful looking face! She's one lucky girl =] keep us updated, definately going to be a looker once she's fixed up!


----------



## Levade (Apr 13, 2011)

Bless her, what a darling face she has! Such expressive eyes! Looks like a tb x something irish, I think she'll look beautiful when she's all shiny and conditioned  She's so much better already, and I so admire you for taking her on!


----------



## ChristineNJ (Jan 23, 2010)

Very nice horse! Congratulations!


----------



## Lunachick (Feb 10, 2010)

Her summer coat is coming through really nice now and she's going very well.


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

Aw she looks so great! And her eyes are heavenly. Just need some muscle now


----------



## prudog (Apr 26, 2011)

aww cute


----------



## Lunachick (Feb 10, 2010)

*full of the joys of spring*

She is now in season and high as a kite :wink:

I lunged her today and put a pole out for her to trot over, and she actually jumped about a metre high in the air over it! 

Also, we think she is an Irish Draft X Thoroughbred


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

Shes so cutee and is going to be such a stunner once she gets some TLC 
I noticed you live in cork , I live up in co.antrim . I thought i was the only one on here!


----------



## Lunachick (Feb 10, 2010)

JamieLeighx said:


> Shes so cutee and is going to be such a stunner once she gets some TLC
> I noticed you live in cork , I live up in co.antrim . I thought i was the only one on here!


Ah, yes! Very few Irish people on here funnily enough!
Antrim is a lovely part of the country, only been there once though.


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

I havent been to Cork  want to go see some sights though.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

there is about 4 or 5 active irish users myself included.

lovely horse what centre rescued her?


----------



## Lunachick (Feb 10, 2010)

Glansillagh animal rescue in glanmire.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

MaggiStar said:


> there is about 4 or 5 active irish users myself included.
> 
> lovely horse what centre rescued her?


 
I didnt know there were any ! LOL what part are you from ?


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

She looks so calm and content with life. I really like her and ummm quick question, sorry I don't have good eyes at all but in the second pic is her neck like ummm shaved? LOL, it looks like someone shaved it. I obviously not blaming you or anything i'm like wondering.  lol Ok and end of question. Actually kinda her shoulder lol. Anyway, umm do you have any idea how old she is? What you wanna do with her?


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

In the picture of her looking out of her stall, she looks like she is smiling  Congrats on your new girl


----------



## HannahFaith (Apr 27, 2011)

you've done a fabulous job with her! she's super cute!


----------



## Lunachick (Feb 10, 2010)

fuadteagan said:


> She looks so calm and content with life. I really like her and ummm quick question, sorry I don't have good eyes at all but in the second pic is her neck like ummm shaved? LOL, it looks like someone shaved it. I obviously not blaming you or anything i'm like wondering.  lol Ok and end of question. Actually kinda her shoulder lol. Anyway, umm do you have any idea how old she is? What you wanna do with her?


Hey, no she isnt shaved  thats just a patch of water on her. She had lice when i first got her so was trying to wash the dead ones out. 
She is about ten years old so a good age. 
I'm hoping i will be able to do a bit of cross country and some showjumping with her, i'll see in time. Right now im taking it easy and just doing flatwork with her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

Im from Near Offaly. Sarahandlola is from meath i think?

Then there is a girl oscar or something? and another with a bay mare to there are a few others with piebalds or something, another just joined recently.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

She looks like a sweet mare!


----------



## Lunachick (Feb 10, 2010)

MaggiStar said:


> Im from Near Offaly. Sarahandlola is from meath i think?
> 
> Then there is a girl oscar or something? and another with a bay mare to there are a few others with piebalds or something, another just joined recently.


Im half offalian  have a house in banagher
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

MaggiStar said:


> Im from Near Offaly. Sarahandlola is from meath i think?
> 
> Then there is a girl oscar or something? and another with a bay mare to there are a few others with piebalds or something, another just joined recently.


oh  I didn't know that  I guess im the only one from Northern Ireland then lol. Still nice to know im not the only one here lol


----------

